# HD:The Warriors



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Ah, the memories of youth...

I remembered watching this movie as a teen and I loved it. It was very edgy- apparently, it got pulled from the theaters because of threats of violence after it. 

But, 28 years later... it shows its age. But, being in HD offset that so it was still fun to watch.

Compared to 'gangs of new york', this movie is fantastic. The HD version changed some of the scene changes such that it was more comic book- the scenes ended up colorized, then transformed into pages of a comic. It was a nice touch.

The movie seemed pretty short, but the DVD extras made it long enough. It made me feel my age to see these high-def versions of these young actors speaking about their roles from almost 30 years past. I liked how the movie tied in with the original book, which was based on a Greek battle two thousand years before.

Not as good as I remembered, but still a fun viewing.

3.5/5


----------

